# Post your pictures of fertilized Vent eggs!



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi everyone. My Vents are getting in the groove again and was wondering what fertilized eggs look like. I have ran into them before, but they either mold over or go unnoticed because of their small size. Any pictures of eggs would be great, along with a description of about how big an egg really is.

Thanks,

W


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Not the best pic, but you get an idea of the size.
There are in a film canister.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Are the eggs black or greyish? I found mine but were molded, how can I tell?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If your eggs are moldy, it sounds like they weren't fertilized or are bad eggs to begin with. Mold usually means that the eggs have gone bad before the clutch can be fertilized.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Patience is key. These eggs when good are dark and small, can easily go unnoticed in a black canister. A small flashlight is a great tool. Hope these help.

Keith
Good








Not so good


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Some bad, some good:


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Not tryin to hijak but, I never seem to get clutches with more than 5 eggs? Is that just unique to my female or is there a problem.

And btw a quick answer is nice, no need for a big disscusion( like i said dont want to hijak this thread)


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

A lot of times, pdf's will start laying a bit larger clutches as they get older. They become more experienced, more mature, and will produce more eggs. Not saying that more eggs will be good...Just that sometimes they'll lay more.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Got it - smaller than the tip of a ball point pen, piece of cake :shock: . I will keep my eyes open...


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

From the 'Egg Care' caresheet...










Bill


----------



## Dendroman (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello!

I write about Hungary to you.I take care of more frogs and yesterday it was first egg clutch of
Ventrimaculatus.
7egg laid ,but I am not sure of him that fertile.
There is a picture here the 3 child on duty from eggs :roll: 

Thanks Dendroman


----------

